# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Καρδερίνα Λευκή με Μαύρα Μάτια

## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## kostas karderines

μας αναβεις φωτιες!!! :Fighting0066:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

δουλεια μου αυτη  :Party0003:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## panos70

Μια απο τις ωραιοτερες καρδερινες που εχω δει

----------


## jk21

... πανω σε carthamus lanatus βεβαιως βεβαιως .... καθενας με τον πονο του χαχαχαχα

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

χαχαχαχα καλοοο.!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## kostaskirki

Απλά τέλειες! !

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

και σε βιντεο

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Efthimis98

Πανέμορφη. Πάντως εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα και με άσπρη καρδερίνα με κόκκινα μάτια...  ::

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Πανέμορφη. Πάντως εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα και με άσπρη καρδερίνα με κόκκινα μάτια...


θα σε κανουμε και εσενα καρδερινά που θα παει. :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Στο πολύύύύύ μέλλον... γύρω στα 40 μου.  :: 
Προηγείται ο Άφρκαν Γκρέυ...

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ισως η ποιο ομορφη που εχω δει μεχρι στιγμης.

----------


## kostas karderines

πραγματικα ειναι πανεμορφη!!!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

καλου κακου παρτε ενα υπογλωσσιο πριν δειτε το βιντεο :Anim 59:

----------


## kostaskirki

Υπεροχα πουλια!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------

